# Best way to find (british) snakes in the wild?



## Barney_M

What the best way to find grass snakes and adders in the wild? what kind of habitt do they like? I saw my first ever grass snake today in a pond. any tips to finding more?

thanks


----------



## cooljules

Barney_M said:


> What the best way to find grass snakes and adders in the wild? what kind of habitt do they like? I saw my first ever grass snake today in a pond. any tips to finding more?
> 
> thanks


i know but i wont say, there being disturbed, hassled as it is, even from well meaning people..

you just need to go on a sunny day to places where they like (sort of like a very large viv) and sit and wait for the sun to rise....so they come out to bask.

you seem to have worked out where grass snake was, cos of its food..so its not rocket science!


----------



## vetdebbie

In our case - in the downstairs bathroom! Blooming cats brought it in (it's a slow worm though rather than a snake and it's totally fine by the way).


----------



## Lucifus

Good luck getting people to tell you where to actually find them. Come summer im hoping to go down a local area and photograph wild adders and hopefully some grass snakes. Took ages to find out about that area though.


----------



## DavidR

Have a look online for local nature reserves that might be suitable. Get up early on a day with some sun, and look in potential basking spots. Adders are out and about now, if you wait until summer your chances of seeing any are greatly reduced, as they don't bask for any length of time in warm weather. Don't get bitten!











David.


----------



## Athravan

Corrugated iron or large flat rocks will hold the most heat in the morning sun where adders will bask - but it also helps to be a relatively secluded area with hiding places & a likelihood of a rodent population. Never seen an adder in an urban area myself but I'm told it happens.

Grass snakes I've seen plenty along river banks and swampy areas but also quite a few in the city. 

Slow worms (whilst being lizards are worth a mention) can be quite easily found in urban areas so are the safest bet for seeing british reptile life.

We get a lot of calls in the summer about adders but last year every single one turned out to be a juvenile grass snake or a slow worm (and one a corn snake!!). We had two calls from the council about adders that needed relocating as they were in children's parks but of course by the time we got there were long gone - and were probably grass snakes anyway!


----------



## SleepyD

cooljules said:


> i know but i wont say, there being disturbed, hassled as it is, even from well meaning people..


*nods*
though I've got a good selection of grass-snakes, slowworms and the odd adder down the bottom of my garden ~ the compost heap and under the shed during winter; under the old metal wheelbarrow, on assorted slabs etc during summer


----------



## Emoe

There are loads of adders in the Thetford forest area, and again i agree with the comments above, they are being disturbed WAY too much, especially by the people who have no idea about our native snakes.

Id advise anyone Dont go looking for them, if you are out and about and happen to see one, then you are priveliged!


----------



## beguana

when i was little aout 7 my teacher told us he found a adder and took it home and kept it :\ i was horrified stood in frount the whole school and shouted at him told him he was a stupid man, that it was a wild animal and he took it away from its life! 
i said i hope it bites him lots of times and he dies!.....
oh man did i get a telling off
but i was right!


----------



## wolves121121

cooljules said:


> i know but i wont say, there being disturbed, hassled as it is, even from well meaning people..


 
im sorry but most of the disturbance to our native herps comes from the countless dog walkers(who let there dogs off there leads), people who cant stick to the paths and trample through everything and worst of all natural england, other local wildlife organizations and local councils who continue to destroy reptile habitat in the name of clean up, heather restoration and habitat improvement.

not the few people who actually go out looking for them

i think reptiles in this country come last when up against birds and mammals. 

to the OP join NARRS see if you can get to one of there training days and sign up to search a grid square in your area, you might find some reps and you'll be doing some good to

to everyone else if your out an about or looking for reptiles report your sightings to the BHS and your local wildlife organizations


----------



## Lucifus

wolves121121 said:


> im sorry but most of the disturbance to our native herps comes from the countless dog walkers(who let there dogs off there leads), people who cant stick to the paths and trample through everything and worst of all natural england, other local wildlife organizations and local councils who continue to destroy reptile habitat in the name of clean up, heather restoration and habitat improvement.
> 
> not the few people who actually go out looking for them


Highly agreed. Not many people go out looking for adders because of their reputation as "killer snakes".


----------



## HABU

i think that i should start a herping thread where we can discuss our various methods of finding snakes, lizards and all manner of herps...

field herping is one of the few things that i believe i know well. however, we all have our ways...

... i've been catching reptiles and amphibians for more than 30 years.

we could share our insights... 

i am either good or lucky in these things.

what say you?


----------



## HABU

wolves121121 said:


> im sorry but most of the disturbance to our native herps comes from the countless dog walkers(who let there dogs off there leads), people who cant stick to the paths and trample through everything and worst of all natural england, other local wildlife organizations and local councils who continue to destroy reptile habitat in the name of clean up, heather restoration and habitat improvement.
> 
> not the few people who actually go out looking for them
> 
> i think reptiles in this country come last when up against birds and mammals.
> 
> to the OP join NARRS see if you can get to one of there training days and sign up to search a grid square in your area, you might find some reps and you'll be doing some good to
> 
> to everyone else if your out an about or looking for reptiles report your sightings to the BHS and your local wildlife organizations


 

what really causes problems IMO, is CATS!

CATS! CATS! CATS!!

I like cats but boy do they do damage out there...


----------



## STReptiles

makes me laugh how you all tell him he cant look for them because they are disturbed and you wont tell him where to look its not as if he wants to keep them :lol2:


----------



## SleepyD

sam1989 said:


> makes me laugh how you all tell him he cant look for them because they are disturbed and you wont tell him where to look its not as if he wants to keep them :lol2:


 he may not but others will and have done before :whistling2:


----------



## athy59

*Can i add Slow-worms are protected under the wildife and countryside act. And not to be touched or moved unless they are in threat. They are only to be moved by the revelant people. *
*Here is a link confirming re a housing site that as had to be stopped due to slow-worms being there. *



The slow-worms were found last July during a mandatory ecological survey of the council-owned site, preventing building work from starting.
The reptiles are protected under the Wildlife and Countryside Act Slowworms stop Bovis Homes building Dorian Road Horfield | Bristol news | This is Bristol


----------



## Philcw

HABU said:


> i think that i should start a herping thread where we can discuss our various methods of finding snakes, lizards and all manner of herps...
> 
> field herping is one of the few things that i believe i know well. however, we all have our ways...
> 
> ... i've been catching reptiles and amphibians for more than 30 years.
> 
> we could share our insights...
> 
> i am either good or lucky in these things.
> 
> what say you?



Great idea :2thumb:


----------



## wolves121121

athy59 said:


> *Can i add Slow-worms are protected under the wildife and countryside act. And not to be touched or moved unless they are in threat. They are only to be moved by the revelant people. *
> *. *


 nope your wrong slow worms, commen lizard, grass snake and adder are only protected against killing, injuring and sale. so your fine to go out an look for them and if you want pick them up and have a good look.


the building work would have been stopped because while building slow worms would have been killed or injured.


----------



## Philcw

wolves121121 said:


> nope your wrong slow worms, commen lizard, grass snake and adder are only protected against killing, injuring and sale. so your fine to go out an look for them and if you want pick them up and have a good look.
> 
> 
> the building work would have been stopped because while building slow worms would have been killed or injured.


I was going to say that, but couldn't be asked with an argument haha


----------



## HABU

being an outsider it's just always a shame how different my life regarding say, snakes as compared to over there...

... catching snakes and bugs and all manner of things here is basically a staple of our childhood...

... it's hard to even imagine NOT being able to go out in the woods and catching things... it's almost akin to meeting someone that has never eaten chicken or see a car?


... this is why i often post about this place where i find myself... honestly, it's not bragging or showing off or making light of the situation there but rather maybe interesting to those that really haven't had the ability to go herping... kids here catch copperheads and rattlesnakes... just like they go swimming or build tree houses...


to me,.... and please don't take this wrong, it's just a dog-gone shame people with an interest in nature and animals just never have the opportunity to do the things we here take for granted...


there is such a difference... anyone get what i'm saying? like as soon as the weather and ground warms here, i'm taking pics of everything i see just so that i can share them with people...

i wish that some guy in brazil would show me pics of emerald tree boas in the wild... i can't do those things but i would enjoy getting as close as i can to it...


... and one last thing if you'll indulge me.... it can't be helped but to get the impression that there are only six or seven adders in the whole of the u.k. by the way some members here react.... i see nothing at all wrong with observing wildlife in a benign way... some kid there might be an outstanding biologist some day and possibly be the savior of wildlife... simply because as a youngster, a spark lit his interests in these things...

imagine the crocodile hunter growing up there and living under those conditions.... would he have been the person that he eventually became?


... go herping... be responsible. learn, observe... maybe one kid out of a thousand might find his passion...

... just don't snuff-out a kid's curiosity... don't they get told enough already about all the things they can't do??

... don't mind me... it's just my take on things...

... if i was rich i'd charter a plane and bring everyone here and put them on some lizards and stuff... just to see their delight at actually experiencing these simple pleasures first hand... instead of looking at a picture or going to the zoo... so close but still not there...


... and if i may ask, just how endangered are the herps there?... CITES rank?

habu: victory:


----------



## Joshuashaw

The people that are blaming the lack of reps in our natural enviroments on our domesticated animals and even the not so domesticated cats & dogs is mental. It's simple, it's part of the chain and the natural hunting instinct of these animals. The fact someone even started to blame dog walkers, jeees. We will even stop our dogs from being let off the lead. I hate National Trust as much as the next man from there narrow-minded views and there lack of support to the youth in communities but practically as bad as one another.


----------



## wolves121121

well there not the only reason mis management and development are probably the biggest. is it really to much to ask people to keep there dogs on leads where reptiles are found. its fact where there are alot of dog walkers reptile numbers fall


----------



## HABU

Joshuashaw said:


> The people that are blaming the lack of reps in our natural enviroments on our domesticated animals and even the not so domesticated cats & dogs is mental. It's simple, it's part of the chain and the natural hunting instinct of these animals. The fact someone even started to blame dog walkers, jeees. We will even stop our dogs from being let off the lead. I hate National Trust as much as the next man from there narrow-minded views and there lack of support to the youth in communities but practically as bad as one another.


 
i had a cat and you know how they are... she would bring me half live lizards and all kinds of stuff and leave them on the door step....

dogs here are bad because they run the deer and things... now we have coyotes and they are killed on sight...

... but i'd imagine dogs aren't generally running wild there in the u.k. like here... we have those coy-dogs here now.... shoot them too.


i'm just talking... i can be off the wall sometimes.


----------



## Reptilover

HABU said:


> i had a cat and you know how they are... she would bring me half live lizards and all kinds of stuff and leave them on the door step....
> 
> dogs here are bad because they run the deer and things... now we have coyotes and they are killed on sight...
> 
> ... but i'd imagine dogs aren't generally running wild there in the u.k. like here... we have those coy-dogs here now.... shoot them too.
> 
> 
> i'm just talking... i can be off the wall sometimes.


 
We dont have wild dogs.. there known as "strays", just dogs that have escaped or been kicked out.. as far as im aware anyway. I for one have definatly not seen a wilddog and if there are strays about usually rspca come and pick it up in a few days.


----------



## wolves121121

HABU said:


> ... and if i may ask, just how endangered are the herps there?... CITES rank?
> 
> habu: victory:


 
sand lizard and smooth snake are our rarest reptiles and given the most protection here. i couldn't tell you numbers or CITES rank as i dont know. although rare here in the UK i think there alot better off on the continent


----------



## HABU

Reptilover said:


> We dont have wild dogs.. there known as "strays", just dogs that have escaped or been kicked out.. as far as im aware anyway. I for one have definatly not seen a wilddog and if there are strays about usually rspca come and pick it up in a few days.


 
i understand... i was meaning wild dogs as dogs that people let run loose... farm dogs... they pack up together and have ntheir fun chasing deer and doing the dog thing.... strays here are city dogs.... not the ones that run unleashed all day and come home at night...


and i commend the spca there... how they can go into the woods looking for strays seems above the call of duty.

... strays are urban here... countryside dogs that live on the farms and are not leashed can go where ever they want. you must have some real gritty dog catchers... are there no farms in the uk?


are there no woods?

out in the country farmers tie down their dogs?


... strays are lost. country dogs know where home is...

i've seen one time a couple deer crashing through the brambles here... and just behind them were dogs... with collars and homes that were just doing their thing..


and this is unique to the u.s. i assume?


fascinating... you have well mannered dogs there.:2thumb:


----------



## HABU

wolves121121 said:


> sand lizard and smooth snake are our rarest reptiles and given the most protection here. i couldn't tell you numbers or CITES rank as i dont know. although rare here in the UK i think there alot better off on the continent


 
i would be very interested in the conservation efforts there... here in my state, timber rattlers are protected.... so they say... everyone still shoots and hunts them with no concern about the law... that burns me up... 

such a waste. timbers aren't rare at all but their range is limited to the area where i am... hence the protection... i find them squished on the roads here and there... such a bummer for me...

but seriously?... even the cops will shoot a protected rattler here... just because they see one...


... so much for our enforcement... the po-po are looking for meth labs... a guy with a rattlesnake or whatever doesn't pose much of a risk to public saftey... they could care less... just the way it is and it may explain my not caring about the laws... they aren't enforced at all...


----------



## DavidR

Joshuashaw said:


> The people that are blaming the lack of reps in our natural enviroments on our domesticated animals and even the not so domesticated cats & dogs is mental. It's simple, it's part of the chain and the natural hunting instinct of these animals. The fact someone even started to blame dog walkers, jeees. We will even stop our dogs from being let off the lead. I hate National Trust as much as the next man from there narrow-minded views and there lack of support to the youth in communities but practically as bad as one another.


Apologies if I am not interpreting that correctly, but are you saying cats cannot be blamed for killing our native wildlife because its 'natural'? Cats cannot but cat and dog owners can (and should). They may be following natural instincts but they do not belong here, and even if they did, they are maintained at unnaturally high densities. In lots of places conservation = shooting cats, I'm not saying that should happen in the UK, but cats play a huge part in damaging out native wildlife and its a disgrace.

I don't see any problem with people going out looking for our native herptiles. If you can identify currently unknown populations of any of our native species then you would be doing a lot for their conservation, if you report it to the herpetological conservation trust. Looking for herptiles is also a very enjoyable past time. Constantly re-visiting the same site and bothering the animals can be damaging, but apart from that I say go for it.

David.


----------



## matt1977

I had some good luck last year finding adders near to me, I placed a small bit of corigated tin found the back of a small country chaple thats very close to a pond, it took a couple of weeks worth of checking but they started to apper under it, mainly males or maybe possably the same male im not sure. but this year the local concil decided to "improve" the area and cut down all the long medowy grass, a real shame! Ive been checking a couple of new sites but no luck yet


----------



## wolves121121

thats just typical numpty council antics. every site should be surveyed before work is carried out. did you report your sightings to anyone mate


----------

